# La Gomera



## Sofyalpine (20. Januar 2013)

Eine wunderschöne, gute Tageszeit,

Es ist so weit. Ende Februar steht ein Ereignis bevor. Mein Radl hebt das erste mal um eine relevante Entfernung vom Boden ab. Es geht nach La Gomera. Zwar befindet sich meine Unterkunft in unmittelbarer Nähe der Bike-Station, währe ich dennoch sehr gerne zumindest theoretisch ortskundig.

Kurz gesagt: ich brauche Traitipps.

die Suchfunktion hat genau eine brauchbare Tourenbeschreibung gegeben, es gibt genau einen Reiseführer in Papierform, der sich aber mit Kanaren generell befasst und recht schrottig sein soll, das weitere www gibt auch nicht wesentlich mehr her.

Verfeinerung der Suche: ich bin interessiert an Touren mit Start im Valle Gran Rey, möglichst fahrbahrem Anstieg (Hass auf Tragepassagen, auf keinen Fall über 15% des Uphills!!) und einem schönen, möglichst flowigen Trail runterwärts (S1-3).
Tips für Touren mit Shuttle nehme ich auch gerne, allerdings glaube ich das mir auch die hochgelobte Bike-Station vor Ort gerne weiterhilft.

Somit die Frage: wer war auf La Gomera? Was darf man nicht verpassen? wo gibt's a Lekerli?


----------



## st-bike (20. Januar 2013)

hatest du schon geschaut, was Stuntzi auf Gomera gemacht hat?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4638878&highlight=gomera-faehre.jpg#post4638878


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sofyalpine (20. Januar 2013)

st-bike schrieb:


> hatest du schon geschaut, was Stuntzi auf Gomera gemacht hat?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4638878&highlight=gomera-faehre.jpg#post4638878



So, kompletten Gomera Teil durch. Eremitage Santa Clara und Roque Cano notiert.

Würde mich aber immer noch auf konkretere Beschreibungen freuen. Welche Straße geht's Hoch? Wo auf den Traumtrail abbiegen?


----------



## stuntzi (21. Januar 2013)

Alle Tracks sind online: einfach im Footer auf den Bilder & Tracks Link von The Snake klicken: http://www.alpenzorro.de/thesnake/ . Das setzt allerdings zumindest ein rudimentäres GPS-Gerät oder ein beliebiges Smartphone zum nachfahren vorraus. Oder du machst dir einen Ausdruck von den verlinkten gpsies-Karten. Mit roadbookähnlichen Beschreibungen a la Moser kann ich leider nicht mehr dienen, das war im letzten Jahrtausend .


----------



## stuntzi (21. Januar 2013)

ps, ins valle gran rey gibts imho keinen richtig schön fahrbaren trail... unter s4 wirst dus nicht bekommen. der einzig mögliche uphill ist die autostrasse. wenn du dort unten quartier hast, wirst du wohl wenigstens mit den jungs von der bikestation auf den berg shutteln. die strasse kann man einmal selber radeln, aber das reicht dann auch.


----------



## tiroler1973 (23. Januar 2013)

Ich bin auf LaGomera mehr gewandert als geradelt und wandern ist dort die bessere Option. Man nimmt dort auch den Naturschutz inzwischen sehr ernst. Vom Valle raus gibts eigentlich nur die Hauptstraße. Zurück gäbe es eine mir bekannte Variante die teilweise auf einem befestigten Camino verläuft. Gibt eigentlch eh nur einen, der parallel zur Straße verläuft.
Wer auf LaGomera biken geht muss verdammt viel weg drücken können, da man ohne Shuttle immer 2 mal rauf muss. Fährst am Anfang am Besten mit den Bikestationen ein paar Touren oder gehst die erste Woche wandern. El Cedro bietet verbotene Waldwege und im Nordosten um den Aussichtspunkt Buena Vista. Vom Besucherzentrum nach Agulo führt ein guter Camino, der meistens befestigt ist. Auch verboten. Ist aber auf der anderen Seite der Insel und hin und wieder zurück dürften knappe 3000 hm sein.
LaGomera ist winderschön, auf Grund der Gegebenheiten aber besser zum wandern und man sollte sich aif dieser stark erosions gefährdeten Insel gut überlegen, ob man seine Reifenspur im Boden hinterlässt. Die Bilestation mit dee ich gefahren bin hat das meiner Ansicht nach gut entschieden. Auch wenn ein paar ein bisserl enttäuscht waren.


----------



## Sofyalpine (27. Januar 2013)

Na gut, bei dem Preis von 12, ist auch das ein oder andere Suttle im Budget drin.

Und um Thema Naturschutz: ich bin überzeugt, dass man mit einer anständigen Fahrweiße jeglichen Schaden im Rahmen halten kann.


----------



## tiroler1973 (27. Januar 2013)

Sonnenarsch schrieb:


> Und um Thema Naturschutz: ich bin überzeugt, dass man mit einer anständigen Fahrweiße jeglichen Schaden im Rahmen halten kann.


Ich bin da eher der Meinung, dass der Naturschutz nur solange funktioniert, solange kein Massentourismus statt findet. ... als Bewohner einer Massentourismusgegend, weiss ich, wovon ich rede.

Du hast dir auf jeden Fall eine der schöneren kanarischen Inseln ausgesucht und ich bin mir sicher, dass du auch dann nicht enttäuscht sein wirst, wenn du nicht die Mega-Trail-Insel gefunden hast. Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß.


----------



## rayc (28. Januar 2013)

Meine touren von 2009 findest du hier: http://www.gpsies.com/mapFolder.do?id=14789

Ich denke wir haben damals die wichtigsten Trails abgeklappert.
Dürfte eine gesunde Mischung sein.
Trails habe ich mit Einstufung auch in OSM eingetragen.

Die üblichen Strecken der Bikestationen kenne ich, naja, deren schwerste Tour war unsere leichteste. 
Ps.: S3 ist nicht flowig 
Auf La Gomera steht man auf Holzstufen, sprich oben in den Passat-Wolken sind diese meist nass rutschig.

 @stuntzi hat vollkommen recht, Unterkunft in Valle Gran Rey ist toll, aber starten will man da nicht. Jedes Mal Straße hoch und wieder runter ...
Dafür gibt es da einen schönen Strand und es ist die trockene Seite der Insel.

Entweder Mietwagen nehmen oder mit Taxi hoch shutteln.




Dieses Bild ist vom Cedro-Trail. Eine nette glitschige S3-Stelle. 

ray


----------



## tiroler1973 (28. Januar 2013)

Ich hab mir mal deine Files angesehen und irgendwie logisch, dass eure Touren kein Bikeveranstalter im Programm hat: 
a) Verboten weil Nationalpark
b) Für den normalen Biker ist das zum größten Teil nicht fahrbar, weil oftmals S3 und höher.
c) Als Veranstalter hat man auch dem ökologischem System gegenüber eine Verantwortung und das kannst dort nicht bringen, dass du zwischen 5 und 8 Leute in einer Gruppe runter scheuchst. Das Verträgt die Umwelt dort nicht. Egal wie vorsichtig die fahren. ... und wenn erst einmal alles kaputt ist, kommt niemand mehr.

Wer ein bisserl Respekt vor dem dortigen Ökosystem hat sollte die Touren im Nationalpark nicht veröffentlichen. Gegen privaten Austausch ist nichts einzuwenden, denn dazu ist so ein Forum da, aber in gpsies.com der Öffentlichkeit die Tracks vorwerfen ist wie Perlen vor die Säu werfen.


----------



## rayc (28. Januar 2013)

Michael, 

ich kann deine Einwände in keinster weise nachvollziehen.
Die Wege dort sind angelegte Wege und teilweise befestigt, Holzstufen hatte ich schon genannt.
Abseits der Wege kann man da nicht Laufen geschweige denn Biken.
Wo ist der Unterschied ob 8 Biker oder 8 Wanderer einen Weg benutzen?

Das Ammenmärchen das Mountainbiker mehr Erosion als Wanderer verursachen hält sich leider hartnäckig.
Dies wurde übrigens schon in vielen Studien widerlegt.

Das man sich verantwortungsvoll in der Natur verhält versteht sich von selbst, egal ob zu Fuß oder auf den Rad.

Ich empfinde es als Diskriminierung das ich als Mountainbiker aus der Natur ausgeschlossen werden soll.

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (28. Januar 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> Michael,
> 
> ich kann deine Einwände in keinster weise nachvollziehen.
> Die Wege dort sind angelegte Wege und teilweise befestigt, Holzstufen hatte ich schon genannt.
> ...


Was die Holzstufen betrifft: Ich habe zufällig zwei freiwillige über 60-ig jährige getroffen, die in ElCedro die Stufen repariert haben. Durch ein kurzes Gespräch wurde relativ schnell klar, dass die von Bikern auf ihren Treppen nichts wissen wollen. ... und die, die sie bauen werden wohl wissen wovon sie reden. Die beiden machten das Ehrenamtlich und nicht bezahlter Weise. Hut ab vor denen. Vorallem deshalb, weil sie ständig dort sind und ständig die Wege betreuen und nicht so wie wir mal auf einen kurzen Ritt durch die Landschaft vorbei kommen. Ich glaube, dass sie das besser beurteilen können als wir beide. Ich glaube auch, dass sie es besser beurteilen können als irgendwelche Studien, deren Randparameter nicht bekannt sind. Ich bitte darum, mir einen Link zu einer zu setzen.

Weiters kann ich in meiner Heimat beobachten, dass Wege, die seit über hundert Jahren bestehen in den letzten 5 Jahren extrem ausgewaschen wurden. Die letzten 5 Jahre sind die Jahre, in denen die Bikegewohnheiten sich extrem geändert habeb. Einige Wege sind eigentlich nicht mehr fahrbar. Witziger Weise war das über hundert Jahre lang nicht so. Ich könnte mir selber in den A.sch beissen, dass ich diese Wege einmal veröffentlicht habe. ... aber zu spät.

Biken bewirkt eine höhere Belastung des Bodens an ein und der selben stelle. Im Trailbereich fahren viel fast auf den Zentimeter genau die selbe Linie und dort entsteht eine Rinne, in der das Wasser abläuft. Sobald Wasser in einer Rinne läuft, gräbt es. Bei Wanderern gibt es diesen Effekt nicht, da die in Abständen "Löcher" in den Boden treten und jeder eine andere Schrittweite hat und noch dazu meist nicht gewzungen ist auf den Zentimeter die selbe Linie zu gehen. Wenn man in deiner Qualität biken kann, weiss man, dass es an den meisten Schlüsselstellen nur zwei Wege für Biker gibt: Drüber springen oder durch die gleiche Lücke fahren. Durch die Blicktechnik ist das beim Biken so. Die Ammenmärchen über die Erosion kannst somit ruhig glauben.

Es ist nicht diskreminierend, der Umwelt zu liebe auf das Bike zu verzichten. Derartige Veröffentlichungen bewirken Hotspots im extremen Ausmass und führen dazu, dass wir in der Zukunft dort nicht mehr geduldet werden, sondern jedes Mal wenn's einen erwischen Strafe zahlen werden. In einem Nationalpark schon dreimal. Diese Veröffentlichungen machen uns allen das Leben schwer, weil es Hotspots in geschützten Gebieten schafft und das Echo, das kommen wird, wird wie ein Hammerschlag nieder gehen. Braucht man ja nur an den Gardasee sehen, wo inzwischen kräftig abkassiert wird, wenn man auf verbotenen Wegen runter donnert. Dieses Problem konnte bis jetzt die dort sehr mächtigen Tourismusorganisationen und die heilige Bike nicht regeln. Auf einer Insel wie LaGomera wird das dann nie geregelt. Die drehen das einfach ab, wenn es zu viel wird. Kannst dich drauf verlassen.

Ich glaube aber, dass es keinen Sinn macht über dies hier zu diskutieren, da hier jemand in den Urlaub will und dort berechtigter Weise seine Freude haben will.

Das Einzige, das ich dir raten möchte ist, dass du deine Veröffentlichungen besser übderdenken solltest, denn sonst kann es sein, dass du das nächste Mal, wenn du dort hin kommst, strafe zahlen musst. Unser Sport ist nur dann auf Dauer zu halten, wenn Trailsurfen die Ausnahme bleibt und nicht die Regel wird. Zumindest nicht dort, wo es nicht erwünscht ist, sondern nur geduldet wird. Rechtlich gesehen sind wir im Unrecht. Dieses Bewusstsein sollte meiner Meinung nach vorhanden sein.


----------



## scylla (29. Januar 2013)

sorry, aber deine ausführungen hören sich nicht an wie die ernstgemeinten aussagen von jemanden, der sein bike ernsthaft unter kontrolle hat. anders kann ich mir solche sätze nicht erklären...



tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Biken bewirkt eine höhere Belastung des Bodens an ein und der selben stelle. Im Trailbereich fahren viel fast auf den Zentimeter genau die selbe Linie und dort entsteht eine Rinne, in der das Wasser abläuft. Sobald Wasser in einer Rinne läuft, gräbt es. Bei Wanderern gibt es diesen Effekt nicht, da die in Abständen "Löcher" in den Boden treten und jeder eine andere Schrittweite hat und noch dazu meist nicht gewzungen ist auf den Zentimeter die selbe Linie zu gehen. Wenn man in deiner Qualität biken kann, weiss man, dass es an den meisten Schlüsselstellen nur zwei Wege für Biker gibt: Drüber springen oder durch die gleiche Lücke fahren. Durch die Blicktechnik ist das beim Biken so. Die Ammenmärchen über die Erosion kannst somit ruhig glauben.


 
wenn ich's nicht schaffe ohne unkontrolliert "durch dieselbe lücke" zu schliddern, dann lass ich's und steig ab. biken geht anders, das was du meinst ist vielleicht shreddern oder rutschen  daher entsteht beim biken auch nicht mehr erosion als beim wandern.

aber was soll's, wenn ich mir den rest so durchlese, ist eine diskussion wohl sinnlos. wenn sich einer so fest auf eine position eingeschossen hat, kann da nur blödsinniger streit dabei rumkommen.

lern radeln, dann machst du auch die wege nicht kaputt 

PS: wenn du ernsthaftes interesse an wissenschaftlichen abhandlungen über die umweltauswirkungen des mountainbikesports hast, dann schau mal auf der DIMB seite.


----------



## zweiheimischer (29. Januar 2013)

eine interessante diskussion ist hier etwas off topic entstanden.

vorab: ich bin viel unterwegs, in erlaubten und unerlaubten gebieten. ich halt mich kurz: überall dort, wo viele biker unterwegs sind, kann man durchaus beobachten, dass die wege leiden.
- kehren werden geschnitten
- fahrrinnen entstehen etc.

das können wir nicht leugnen. nicht jeder (ich wage zu behaupten, die wenigsten) wird so wie @scylla absteigen, wenn eine passage nicht ohne zu starke wegabnutzung geht. und ehrlich, steile und steilste passagen ohne erosionsfördende fahrweise? echt? dan sollte ich noch gaaaaanz viel üben, dass kein bröserl mehr wegbricht. im ernst, ohne spuren gehts nur auf flowtrails.
daher muss ich dem @tiroler1973 recht geben.

wo viele biker unterwegs sind, leiden die wege. nicht alle biker haben leider die entsprechende einstellung und die nötige fahrtechnik. mangelt es an beiden, kommts bei hot spots eben zu den folgen, die der tiroler beschreibt.
leider.


----------



## scylla (29. Januar 2013)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> und ehrlich, steile und steilste passagen ohne erosionsfördende fahrweise? echt? dan sollte ich noch gaaaaanz viel üben, dass kein bröserl mehr wegbricht.


 
wenn da wie im ursprungsproblem beschrieben und per foto hinterlegt ne treppe ist (und die sind üblicherweise nicht mal sonderlich stei/steilst), dann bröselt da nix. 
ich glaub ich würd das nicht mal mit vorsatz hinkriegen, ne holzstufe zu zerstören 

ultrasteile wege gibt's auf den kanaren imho eh nicht so viele, zumindest soweit ich das bisher erlebt habe. der hang nebendran mag zwar sehr steil sein, aber der weg da drin hat meistens eine so passables gefälle, dass man auch auf losem geröll meistens so durchkommt, dass man nicht mehr rutscht als zu fuß (sofern man die vorderradbremse bedient und nicht absichtlich durch die kurven schliddert). wenn's mal ein wenig steiler wird, bauen die kanarischen wander-kollegen ziemlich schnell ne treppe rein oder es ist eh reiner fels, und dann sind wir wieder bei obig beschriebenem.



> Was die Holzstufen betrifft: Ich habe zufällig zwei freiwillige über 60-ig jährige getroffen, die in ElCedro die Stufen repariert haben. Durch ein kurzes Gespräch wurde relativ schnell klar, dass die von Bikern auf ihren Treppen nichts wissen wollen. ... und die, die sie bauen werden wohl wissen wovon sie reden. Die beiden machten das Ehrenamtlich und nicht bezahlter Weise. Hut ab vor denen. Vorallem deshalb, weil sie ständig dort sind und ständig die Wege betreuen und nicht so wie wir mal auf einen kurzen Ritt durch die Landschaft vorbei kommen. Ich glaube, dass sie das besser beurteilen können als wir beide. Ich glaube auch, dass sie es besser beurteilen können als irgendwelche Studien, deren Randparameter nicht bekannt sind. Ich bitte darum, mir einen Link zu einer zu setzen.


----------



## rayc (29. Januar 2013)

zweiheimischer, ja hier ist es wirklich OT.

Es geht nicht darum ob es zu Erosion kommt.
Jeder Weg der benutzt wird nutzt sich ab.
Egal ob zu Fuß oder auf den Bike.
Da gibt es keine Unterschiede.

Du kennst sicherlich auch die Hauptwanderwege, diese sind recht schnell tief eingelaufen. Das Wasser nutzt diese Rinnen sehr schnell als Ablauf und vertieft diese Rinnen dann sehr schnell.
Da will dann verständlicherweise keiner mehr Laufen, also entsteht direkt neben dran mindestens eine neue Spur.
Unschön, aber Schimpfen löst das Problem nicht.
Lösen kann man es nur durch geschickten Wegebau besonders bei stark genutzten Wegen. 
Sollte man deswegen das Wandern verbieten?
Genau das wäre die Schlussfolgerung aus @tiroler1973er Ausführungen.
Wenn wir über einen ernsthaften Eingriff in die Natur unterhalten wollen, sollten wir uns vielleicht  lieber über den Wintersport in Österreich unterhalten.
Ups, geht nicht, da geht es um zu viel Geld, ist somit tabu. 
Sorry, konnte ich mir gerade nicht verkneifen.

Das bei erhöhter Nutzung der Pflegeaufwand steigt ist komplett normal,
eine Zerstörung der Natur sehe ich dabei nicht. Der Weg an sich ist ja bereits ein gewollter "Eingriff" in die Landschaft/Umwelt.

Problematisch wird es nur wenn Wanderer die weitläufigen Kehren schneiden  und neue Wege direkt den Hang runter reintrampeln.
Das sollte man sehr schnell unterbinden.

Rücksichtsloses Verhalten , egal ob von Wanderern oder Bikern, regt mich auch auf.
Bei einigen Bikern ist es aber einfach Unwissenheit das die vordere Bremse  einfach effektiver und wegschonender ist. Da hilft Aufklärung deutlich mehr als irgendwelche Verbote.
Das gleiche gilt natürlich auch für Wanderer, das man keine Wege schneiden sollte und seinen Müll wieder mitnehmen sollte.

Ein nettes Schild, welches erklärt warum man was nicht tuen sollte ist deutlich effektiver als ein Verbotsschild.

ray

P.S.: Vielleicht sollten sich einige Leute klar machen, das der Mensch Bestandteil der Natur ist und kein Fremdkörper.


----------



## zweiheimischer (29. Januar 2013)

folgend ein bespiel, was aus kehren passiert, wenn leute wo hochgeshuttelt werden, die besser im bikepark aufgehoben sind.
canyon guoiu, sospel, fr:

















die anstelle der kehren den hang gerade hinunterführenden fahrrillen stammen sicher nicht von wanderern.
wobei mich auch wanderer anzipfen, die kehren abschneiden.

btw: 3 jahre zuvor hats noch keine abkürzer gegeben. den rest erledigt dann das wasser.

es liegt in unserer (brems)hand... und im hirn des jeweiligen fahrers.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (29. Januar 2013)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> es liegt in unserer (brems)hand... und im hirn des jeweiligen fahrers.


 
da bin ich ganz bei dir! 

und eben darum bringt es nichts zu generalisieren, egal in welche richtung. verbohrtes kehren-abschneiden und hinterrad-blockieren ist genauso schlimm wie verbohrtes mit-der-umweltkeule-draufhauen. wenn letzteres auch noch von einem biker-kollegen kommt, dann stellen sich mir in letzter zeit eh nur noch die haare hoch (merkt man, oder? )


----------



## rayc (29. Januar 2013)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> es liegt in unserer (brems)hand... und im hirn des jeweiligen fahrers.



Volle Zustimmung!

Ich denke wir verstehen uns.

ray


----------



## tiroler1973 (29. Januar 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> Wenn wir über einen ernsthaften Eingriff in die Natur unterhalten wollen, sollten wir uns vielleicht  lieber über den Wintersport in Österreich unterhalten.
> Ups, geht nicht, da geht es um zu viel Geld, ist somit tabu.
> Sorry, konnte ich mir gerade nicht verkneifen.


Ups, dir ist wohl entgangen, dass inzwischen ein relativ großer Teil der lokalen tiroler Bevölkerung weitere Ausbauprojekte nicht haben will. Über dieses Thema kann man natürlich mit mir reden. Bin ich sofort dabei ich bin auch dagegen. Ich bin auch gegen Windkraftwerke am Brenner - wir haben mehr als genug Wasserkraft um unser Land zu versorgen. Nur sollte man vorher darüber informiert sein um was es wo geht und du bist absolut nicht informiert. Also worüber willst reden Statistikhinweiser? ... dessen Link du mir noch schuldest.

Ich glaube, du liegst generell ein bisserl daneben - ich bin nicht gegen das Trailsurfen, ich bin dagegen, alles einfach so zu veröffentlichen. Ich bin sehr dafür, dass man seine Informationen in einem Gespräch, in einem Forum oder etc. weiter geben kann und soll.

Ich bin aber auch nicht so eingefahren, als dass ich meine Meinung nicht ändern könnte. Ich habe sie ja schon einmal geändert, nachdem die Einsicht gekommen ist, dass Trailsurfen sehr wohl die Wege zerstört. Ich war vorher genau deiner Meinung und habe recht viel veröffentlicht. Ich habe aber auch ein paar Schreiben von ein paar Rechtsanwälten bekommen, die mich dazu aufgefordert haben, die Bewerbung verbotener Wege zu unterlassen. ... und da ich mir einen Rechtsbeistand leisten kann, habe ich mal meinen Rechtsanwalt gefragt, ob da was raus kommen kann und seiner Meinung nach, hätte ich eine Unterlassungsklage wohl verloren und das muss dann doch nicht sein. Mich habens am Anfang durch die Brechstange zur Einsicht bewegt. Inzwischen ist diese Einsicht aber auch durch Heranreifen und Erfahrung gekommen. Es ist auch die Einsicht gekommen, das Eigentum anderer und den Willen der Eigentümer zu respektieren. Vielleicht kommst du auch noch in dieses Stadium.

Ist aber schon wieder Off Topic. Wir können aber gerne an anderer Stelle weiter diskutieren. 

Wobei es mir eigentlich darum gegangen ist, ob es wirklich notwendig ist, alles zu veröffentlichen. Wenn das Ergebnis das ist, dass wir in der Zukunft alle Strafe zahlen werden, dann haben wir alle als GPS-Fileveröffentlicher uns selber recht anständig in die Kniescheiben geschossen.

Bezüglich der Wegeerhaltung: Ist schon klar, dass das die Anderen machen sollen.


----------



## tiroler1973 (29. Januar 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> wenn da wie im ursprungsproblem beschrieben und per foto hinterlegt ne treppe ist (und die sind üblicherweise nicht mal sonderlich stei/steilst), dann bröselt da nix.
> ich glaub ich würd das nicht mal mit vorsatz hinkriegen, ne holzstufe zu zerstören


Dann geh hin und schau dir das mal an, wie man so eine Treppe baut. Sieht man aber eh auf dem Foto im unteren Bereich. Der Querbalken wird meist von zwei Holzpflöcken links und rechts gehalten und durch die Schläge lockern sich diese Pflöcke und die Balken fallen raus. In Tirol ist man dazu übergegangen Betoneisen zu verwenden, weil man die weiter rein schlagen kann bzw. in den Fels ein Loch bohren kann und die Dinger dann verankert.

Sag jetzt nicht, dass es keine Schläge gibt, sonst muss ich dich gleich fragen, warum du so viel Geld für Federweg verschwendest. Etwa um Schläge abzudämpfen?

Ich seh schon, du bist der absolute Spezialist, wenn es um Treppenbau geht.


----------



## 12die4 (29. Januar 2013)

@Sonnenarsch: (lustiger Name ) Warum eigentlich La Gomera für einen Bikeurlaub? Mich reizen die Kanaren auch schon ne ganze Weile, weshalb ich auch schon einiges darüber gelesen habe. Demnach ist La Palma wohl die beste Wahl wenn es um's Biken geht. Ähnlich wie La Gomera nicht so stark von Touris frequentiert wie beispielsweise Lanzarote oder Fuerte Ventura. Aber überseht mit Trails von unterschiedlichstem Schwierigkeitsgrad. Auf La Gomera gibt es wohl wenig "Flowtrails". Das meiste sind doch recht verblockte, weil sehr verwilderte Pfade. Mehr was für die Fraktion, die technische Trails bevorzugen. La Palma hat sowas zwar auch, aber tendenziell findet man deutlich mehr Flowtrails, z.B. durch Vulkansand.

Also ich werde wohl nächsten Winter nach La Palma.  (Hoffentlich klappt's auch!!)


----------



## zweiheimischer (29. Januar 2013)

ja, die stufen (resp. treppen), sind eine heidenarbeit. oft finde ich sie (als berggeher) eher sinnbefreit. aber sie sind nun mal da und wurden weder für uns gemacht und bestenfalls teilweise (steuern, beiträge...) von uns finanziert.
in sachen treppen muss ich dem @tiroler1973 zustimmen, auch sind seine argumente grundsätzlich nicht die falschen, nur die argumentation an sich ist etwas, na sagen wir provozierend. da kanns schon mal jmd die haare aufstellen.

aber wir österreicher sind nun mal so, denk ich, immer schön direkt frei raus, da hätt ich jetzt noch was zum schmunzeln, so in etwa spricht man bei uns, bzw sagt man, wenn jemand besser nicht weiterreden sollte, quasi ein steirisch-crashkurs :

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ch74FHD9cPQ"]KOENIG LEOPOLD - Kohlhauser - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## scylla (29. Januar 2013)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Dann geh hin und schau dir das mal an, wie man so eine Treppe baut. Sieht man aber eh auf dem Foto im unteren Bereich. Der Querbalken wird meist von zwei Holzpflöcken links und rechts gehalten und durch die Schläge lockern sich diese Pflöcke und die Balken fallen raus. In Tirol ist man dazu übergegangen Betoneisen zu verwenden, weil man die weiter rein schlagen kann bzw. in den Fels ein Loch bohren kann und die Dinger dann verankert.
> 
> Sag jetzt nicht, dass es keine Schläge gibt, sonst muss ich dich gleich fragen, warum du so viel Geld für Federweg verschwendest. Etwa um Schläge abzudämpfen?
> 
> Ich seh schon, du bist der absolute Spezialist, wenn es um Treppenbau geht.


 

ich geb mein Geld u.u. auch für ungefederte Bikes aus, und weiß daher, dass die Schläge gar nicht so schlimm sind wie du tust, wenn man zivilisiert eine Treppe runterfährt (was sich unterscheidet von Treppe runtershreddern, was du wohl hartnäckig im Kopf zu haben scheinst). 

Es mag ja gut sein, dass "Schläge" nicht förderlich für die Haltbarkeit so einer Treppe sind (Danke übrigens ehrlich gemeint für die Aufklärung, wie so ein Ding gebaut wird)... aber dieses Ding ist in der freien Natur und wird von vielen benutzt, v.a. Fußgängern. Dabei gibt es sehr viele Einflüsse, die alle nicht förderlich sind für die Haltbarkeit. Ich glaube, die Handvoll Biker, die sowas tatsächlich runterfährt ist das allerkleinste Problem dabei, selbst wenn es 5 Stück mehr werden sollten. Die Fußgänger trampeln z.B. bei Holztreppen hinter den Balken die Erde raus. Das Wasser gräbt sich unten durch (=natürliche Erosion und nicht durch Biker verursacht, die auf einer Holztreppe eh nur die Balken berühren und nicht die Erde). Und auch Fußgänger wiegen was (= "Schläge" auf die Stützbalken). 

Alles Weitere hat ja der zweiheimische schon gut zusammengefasst!
... ich zahl auch meine Steuern 

Das hat auch nichts mit 





> Ist schon klar, dass das die Anderen machen sollen.


zu tun. Wenn du anderen keine Arbeit machen willst, dann sperr dich doch in einen Glaskasten ein oder spring von der Brücke (sorry, doch ne blöde Idee, das macht der Polizei und dem Bestattungsunternehmen auch gehörig Arbeit). Schon mal von dem Wort "Gesellschaft" gehört? Wir alle verrichten unseren Teil dabei. Dazu gehört auch, dass man von der Arbeit anderer profitiert, so wie der nächste vielleicht von meiner Arbeit profitieren kann. "Geben und nehmen" oder wie auch immer man das sprichwörtlich ausdrücken will. Das Leben zu genießen ist manchmal einfacher, wenn man sich ein bisschen entspannt


----------



## Sofyalpine (29. Januar 2013)

La Palma war auch die erste Idee. Allerdings ist die Ostseite ganz mieß vom Wetter her und man eignet sich auch weniger als Startpunkt. Die Westseite soll absolut Super sein, hat mir aber überhaupt nicht ins Budget gepasst. Also müsste eine Alternative her.mund da ist mir eingefallen das da bei mir irgendwo eine Bike-Zeitschrift mit Destination- Tipps rumflattert.


----------



## 12die4 (29. Januar 2013)

Inwiefern passt La Gomera denn besser ins Budget als La Palma? Ich dachte eigentlich Gomera wÃ¤re eher noch etwas teurer...
Auf La Palma gibt es jedenfalls gefÃ¼hrte Tourenwochen (5 Tage) fÃ¼r insgesamt 120â¬. Das find ich nun wirklich nicht viel. In Sachen UnterkÃ¼nfte habe ich zwar nicht geschaut, aber wenn man nicht unbedingt groÃen Luxus braucht, sollte das doch auch nicht mehr als 50â¬ am Tag kosten. FlÃ¼ge gibt es schon ab 100â¬ pro Strecke. Also ich find das echt gÃ¼nstig.
Grade wenn du Flowtrails suchst, wÃ¼rde ich wie gesagt eher von La Gomera abraten. Aber du hast jetzt eh schon gebucht, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe??


----------



## tiroler1973 (29. Januar 2013)

Die schön und schlecht Wetterbildung gestaltet sich dort anders, als wir es in Mitteleuropa gewohnt sind. Schlechtwetter in der Form von Regen kennen die dort jahreszeitlich bedingt und vom passat beeinflusst nicht so wie wir. Es ist meist auf kleinen Raum begrenzt ob du Wolken oder Sonne hast. Dass es aber im Osten brutal regnet und im Westen staub trocken ist, ist nicht der Fall.
Mich wunderts aber, dass du dich aus preislichen Gründen dafür entschieden hast, da die Anreise um einiges teurer ist und viel länger dauert. Essen und trinken ist sehr günstig und die gebotene Qualität ist gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (29. Januar 2013)

rayc schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte man deswegen das Wandern verbieten?
> Genau das wäre die Schlussfolgerung aus @tiroler1973er Ausführungen.


 Ich bim nicht fürs verbieten. Ich habe nie gesagt, dass ich es verbieten will. Tust mal genau lesen. Ich bin dagegen, dass man leichtferrig Hotspots schafft.


----------



## Sofyalpine (29. Januar 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Inwiefern passt La Gomera denn besser ins Budget als La Palma? Ich dachte eigentlich Gomera wäre eher noch etwas teurer...
> Auf La Palma gibt es jedenfalls geführte Tourenwochen (5 Tage) für insgesamt 120. Das find ich nun wirklich nicht viel. In Sachen Unterkünfte habe ich zwar nicht geschaut, aber wenn man nicht unbedingt großen Luxus braucht, sollte das doch auch nicht mehr als 50 am Tag kosten. Flüge gibt es schon ab 100 pro Strecke. Also ich find das echt günstig.
> Grade wenn du Flowtrails suchst, würde ich wie gesagt eher von La Gomera abraten. Aber du hast jetzt eh schon gebucht, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe??



Jep gebucht ist. Bikestation bietet Touren um 12  an. Ich bin für la Palma mit biegen und brechen nicht unter 1200 für 10 Tage hingekommen.
<<<arme Studentin


----------



## Sofyalpine (29. Januar 2013)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Die schön und schlecht Wetterbildung gestaltet sich dort anders, als wir es in Mitteleuropa gewohnt sind. Schlechtwetter in der Form von Regen kennen die dort jahreszeitlich bedingt und vom passat beeinflusst nicht so wie wir. Es ist meist auf kleinen Raum begrenzt ob du Wolken oder Sonne hast. Dass es aber im Osten brutal regnet und im Westen staub trocken ist, ist nicht der Fall.
> Mich wunderts aber, dass du dich aus preislichen Gründen dafür entschieden hast, da die Anreise um einiges teurer ist und viel länger dauert. Essen und trinken ist sehr günstig und die gebotene Qualität ist gut.



Das ist sehr gut. Nachdem ich ohne Verpflegung unterwegs bin wird die örtliche Gastronomie vor allem für das Abendessen immer sehr aktuell sein.


----------



## tiroler1973 (29. Januar 2013)

rayc schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte man deswegen das Wandern verbieten?
> Genau das wäre die Schlussfolgerung aus @tiroler1973er Ausführungen.


 Ich bin nicht fürs verbieten. Ich habe nie gesagt, dass ich es verbieten will. Tust mal genau lesen. Ich bin dagegen, dass man leichtfertig Hotspots schafft. Es gibt bei diesem thema mehr als zwei seiten.


----------



## 12die4 (29. Januar 2013)

Also 1200â¬ halte ich fÃ¼r arg hoch. Das wÃ¤re mir auch etwas zu saftig. Als Student sitzt das Geld wirklich nicht so locker. Davon hÃ¤tte ich dir vor anderthalb Jahren auch noch ein Liedchen singen kÃ¶nnen. Zum GlÃ¼ck ist die Zeit vorbei. 

WÃ¤re cool, wenn du einen Tourbericht schreiben kÃ¶nntest. WÃ¼rde mich sehr interessieren. Und Fotoapparat nimmste ja sicher auch mit, stimmt's?


----------



## tiroler1973 (29. Januar 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Wenn du anderen keine Arbeit machen willst, dann sperr dich doch in einen Glaskasten ein oder spring von der Brücke (sorry, doch ne blöde Idee, das macht der Polizei und dem Bestattungsunternehmen auch gehörig Arbeit). Schon mal von dem Wort "Gesellschaft" gehört? Wir alle verrichten unseren Teil dabei.


 Ich glaube, dass wir ein entschieden aderes Bild von unserer Gesellschaft in unseren Köpfen haben. In meiner Welt gibts auch ehrenamtliche und unentgeltliche Tätigkeiten neben der Arbeit. Meinen Job mache ich nicht deshalb, weil ich ein großer Gönner bin, sondern weil ich und die firma für die icb arbeite profit damit macht.


----------



## Sofyalpine (29. Januar 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Also 1200 halte ich für arg hoch. Das wäre mir auch etwas zu saftig. Als Student sitzt das Geld wirklich nicht so locker. Davon hätte ich dir vor anderthalb Jahren auch noch ein Liedchen singen können. Zum Glück ist die Zeit vorbei.
> 
> Wäre cool, wenn du einen Tourbericht schreiben könntest. Würde mich sehr interessieren. Und Fotoapparat nimmste ja sicher auch mit, stimmt's?




Klar doch. Und mal schauen ob die GoPro was spannendes hergibt.


----------



## scylla (29. Januar 2013)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass wir ein entschieden aderes Bild von unserer Gesellschaft in unseren Köpfen haben. In meiner Welt gibts auch ehrenamtliche und unentgeltliche Tätigkeiten neben der Arbeit. Meinen Job mache ich nicht deshalb, weil ich ein großer Gönner bin, sondern weil ich und die firma für die icb arbeite profit damit macht.



Das Wort Arbeit beinhaltet ganz einfach Dinge, die man tut, und die Mühe machen, egal ob man Geld dafür bekommt, oder nicht. Berufliche Arbeit (= das was man tut um genug Geld zum überleben zu bekommen) ist da zwar auch enthalten, aber ist nicht das, was ich meinte. Ist ja auch egal.


----------



## tiroler1973 (29. Januar 2013)

Sonnenarsch schrieb:


> Das ist sehr gut. Nachdem ich ohne Verpflegung unterwegs bin wird die örtliche Gastronomie vor allem für das Abendessen immer sehr aktuell sein.


Dort wo du wohnst ist in der nähe ein lokal, das habib heisst. Das war recht gut. Der besitzer wollte es aber  verkaufen und desbalb kann es sein, dass sich die qualität geändert hat. Was eigentlich überall recht gut ist, ist kaninchen. Dort wo der hafen ist, gibts den felsen entlang einen weg der zu einem botanischen garten einer deutschen frau führt. Die ältere dame macht entgeltlich führungen durch ihren garten. Du darfst aber an ihrem Obst naschen. ... Und das schmeckt sagenhaft. Ausserdem solltest du dich nicht scheuen jemanden der im hinterhof seine mangos putzt zu fragen ob du ihm was abkaufen darfst. Wir haben die besten und reifsten 5 mangos in meinem leben bekommen. um in summe knappe 1,50. Nimm auf deinen touren mehr wasser mit, als du es von zuhause gewohnt bist. Fliessendes wasser und brunnen gibts ausserhalb von elcedro nicht. In san sebastian gibts ne markthalle und nen guten supermarkt. Gegenüber gibts einen fischer. Den besten kaffee hatte dort das lavazza 30 meter auf der anderen strassenseite. Der spanische kaffee ist im vergleich zum italienischen ein graus. Gomera wein ist auch nicht so der hit, aber eine erfahrung. Den deutschen bäcker kann man im valle auch nicht übersehen. Der kaffee ist auch dort im vergleich zum spanischen hervorragend. Die markthalle mit dem angeschlossenen supermarkt ist günstiger als die geschäfte im valle. Essen ist günstig. Kosmetik und toilettenartikel sind teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (30. Januar 2013)

Sonnenarsch schrieb:


> Klar doch. Und mal schauen ob die GoPro was spannendes hergibt.


 
 Dann kann ich mich ja auf Bericht, Bilder und Video freuen.


----------



## Athabaske (30. Januar 2013)

...irgendwie fehlt mir das VerstÃ¤ndnis, oder ich habe andere PriorotÃ¤ten im Leben.

Wenn mir als Student eine Bike-Reise auf die Kanaren zu teuer ist, dann gehe ich eben wo anders hin. Nicht dass ich zu Studienzeiten Ã¼berhaupt auf die Idee gekommen wÃ¤re.

Andererseits ist eine Helmkamera fÃ¼r ca 300 â¬ offensichtlich kein Problem...


----------



## 12die4 (30. Januar 2013)

Vielleicht geliehen...?


----------



## Sofyalpine (30. Januar 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...irgendwie fehlt mir das VerstÃ¤ndnis, oder ich habe andere PriorotÃ¤ten im Leben.
> 
> Wenn mir als Student eine Bike-Reise auf die Kanaren zu teuer ist, dann gehe ich eben wo anders hin. Nicht dass ich zu Studienzeiten Ã¼berhaupt auf die Idee gekommen wÃ¤re.
> 
> Andererseits ist eine Helmkamera fÃ¼r ca 300 â¬ offensichtlich kein Problem...



Offensichtlich sind es tatsÃ¤chlich die PrioritÃ¤ten. Wenn man seine Ausgaben im Griff hat, arbeitet, nicht dauernd auÃerhalb isst und kaum weggeht, hat man auch genug Ã¼ber. Und dass sogar trotz StudiengebÃ¼hren, Mietewucher MÃ¼nchen und ohne wohlhabende Eltern.
 Vermutlich platzt du gleich vor Neid, abe ich mach dieÃes Jahr sogar zwei mal Urlaub 

Die GoPro1 um 100â¬ auf ebay hab ich mir nicht entgehen lassen kÃ¶nnen. AuÃerdem verlangt Omi jedes mal Rechenschaft wenn sie mir zum Geburtstag oder Weihnachten Geld geschenkt hat. 

PS: hochgradig unhÃ¶flich solche Kommentare. Aber trotzdem danke - hÃ¤lt meinen Tread oben. Vielleicht kommt ja noch was nÃ¼tzliches


----------



## Athabaske (30. Januar 2013)

...gern geschehen.

Unhöflich ist zwar anders, aber mach' weiter so...


----------



## 12die4 (30. Januar 2013)

Jetzt habt euch wieder lieb. 
Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt, wie es dir auf La Gomera ergeht. Fährst du eigentlich allein oder mit Bike-Freunden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sofyalpine (30. Januar 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Jetzt habt euch wieder lieb.
> Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt, wie es dir auf La Gomera ergeht. Fährst du eigentlich allein oder mit Bike-Freunden?



Ganz allein. Ist auch sehr entspannt - keiner mit dem man seine Vorhaben, Pläne und Wünsche absprechen muss.


----------



## 12die4 (30. Januar 2013)

Kann ich verstehen. Bin auch schon allein quer durch den Harz und bin zwei Tage im Schwarzwald unterwegs gewesen. Letzteres sollte eigentlich fünf Tage dauern (Westweg halt), aber nach nem Rahmenbruch musste ich abbrechen. Allein hat man mehr Freiheiten, das stimmt. Aber man sollte auch entsprechend ein bissl vorsichtiger fahren. Wenn man sich weh tut, ist nicht gleich jemand da, der dir helfen kann. Gerade im Ausland auf so einer nur teilbesiedelten Insel wie La Gomera kann man da manchmal lange auf Hilfe warten.


----------



## Sofyalpine (30. Januar 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Kann ich verstehen. Bin auch schon allein quer durch den Harz und bin zwei Tage im Schwarzwald unterwegs gewesen. Letzteres sollte eigentlich fünf Tage dauern (Westweg halt), aber nach nem Rahmenbruch musste ich abbrechen. Allein hat man mehr Freiheiten, das stimmt. Aber man sollte auch entsprechend ein bissl vorsichtiger fahren. Wenn man sich weh tut, ist nicht gleich jemand da, der dir helfen kann. Gerade im Ausland auf so einer nur teilbesiedelten Insel wie La Gomera kann man da manchmal lange auf Hilfe warten.



Hab die Erhahrung schon am Gardasee gemacht. Bin auf einem der abgelegenen Trails einen Steilhang seitlich runtergekullert. Bin mit einem rießengroßem blauen Fleck, ein paar Kratzern und einem verdrehtem Sattel davon gekommen. Aber hat lang gedauert bis ich wieder auf dem Weg war. Seit dem Panik, wenn es neben einem schmalem Pfad steil runter geht.


----------



## 12die4 (30. Januar 2013)

Da sagst du was. Im Schwarzwald kam der Rahmenbruch auch nicht von ungefähr. Zwischen Latschigfelsen und Forbach in der Serpentinenpassage bin ich auch mal den Abhang runter. Nach den tagelangen Regenfällen war der Boden unter mir so aufgeweicht, dass ich einmal ins leere getreten bin als ich absteigen wollte. Dachte das Fahrrad wäre in Ordnung. Nur nen verdrehtes Hörnchen konnte ich feststellen. Am nächsten Tag fiel mir der Rahmen(an)bruch aber dann auf. Mir selbst ist trotz ca. 5m Sturz nix passiert, außer ner Nackenzerrung und einer angebrochenen Rippe. Letztere hab ich aber auch erst nach 2 Wochen vom Arzt diagnostiziert bekommen, nachdem ich immer so komische Seitenstiche hatte. ^^


----------



## Athabaske (30. Januar 2013)

Sonnenarsch schrieb:


> ...Seit dem Panik, wenn es neben einem schmalem Pfad steil runter geht.



...mir ist klar, dass es Dir vermutlich egal ist, aber dann wirst Du Dich in Gomera nicht sehr wohl fühlen.

Dort wachsen dann zusätzlich im Gelände Opuntien und Agaven...


----------



## Sofyalpine (31. Januar 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...mir ist klar, dass es Dir vermutlich egal ist, aber dann wirst Du Dich in Gomera nicht sehr wohl fühlen.
> 
> Dort wachsen dann zusätzlich im Gelände Opuntien und Agaven...



Hervorragend! Dann stoppt wenigstens irgendetwas. Das letzte mal währe ich auch weitergekullert, aber da stand eine einsame Tanne im weg


----------



## m2000 (4. Februar 2013)

Wir haben mittlerweile mehrere technisch anspruchsvolle Touren im Programm. Gerne gebe ich Dir auch Tipps für Touren. Keine Sorge die Gastronomie ist hier im Tal extremst vielfältig, da gibt es von Ziege bis Currywurst fast alles.
Ich bitte hier alle Mitleser sich wenigstens bei uns in der Bikestation zu erkundigen ob die selbst geplanten Touren erlaubt sind. Denn die Leidtragenden sind wir, wenn wir mal wieder der Guardia oder der Gemeinde beweisen müssen, daß wir nicht auf verbotenen Strecken im Nationalpark unterwegs waren. Glaubt mir hier gibt es genügend Routen welche nicht von einem Verbot betroffen sind. Und jeder der meint die Insel wäre nichts zum biken, hat schlicht und einfach das Potential unserer Isla Magica nicht erkannt.
Denk bitte auch daran das du, falls du irgendwelche ganz spezielle Teile am Bike hast, Systemlaufräder zum Beispiel, lieber noch ein zwei Ersatzspeichen mit in den Koffer packst. Ich hatte schon einmal den Fall, daß der Urlaub für einen Biker mit Crossmax Laufrädern schon in der ersten Woche vorbei war. Genau so verhält es sich mit z.B. 30.9er Sattelstützen, die wirst du auf der ganzen Insel nicht finden.
Schick uns doch einfach eine mail bevor du losfährst, dann besprechen wir alles weitere.

Saludos, Klaus


----------



## Sofyalpine (6. Februar 2013)

m2000 schrieb:


> Wir haben mittlerweile mehrere technisch anspruchsvolle Touren im Programm. Gerne gebe ich Dir auch Tipps für Touren. Keine Sorge die Gastronomie ist hier im Tal extremst vielfältig, da gibt es von Ziege bis Currywurst fast alles.
> Ich bitte hier alle Mitleser sich wenigstens bei uns in der Bikestation zu erkundigen ob die selbst geplanten Touren erlaubt sind. Denn die Leidtragenden sind wir, wenn wir mal wieder der Guardia oder der Gemeinde beweisen müssen, daß wir nicht auf verbotenen Strecken im Nationalpark unterwegs waren. Glaubt mir hier gibt es genügend Routen welche nicht von einem Verbot betroffen sind. Und jeder der meint die Insel wäre nichts zum biken, hat schlicht und einfach das Potential unserer Isla Magica nicht erkannt.
> Denk bitte auch daran das du, falls du irgendwelche ganz spezielle Teile am Bike hast, Systemlaufräder zum Beispiel, lieber noch ein zwei Ersatzspeichen mit in den Koffer packst. Ich hatte schon einmal den Fall, daß der Urlaub für einen Biker mit Crossmax Laufrädern schon in der ersten Woche vorbei war. Genau so verhält es sich mit z.B. 30.9er Sattelstützen, die wirst du auf der ganzen Insel nicht finden.
> Schick uns doch einfach eine mail bevor du losfährst, dann besprechen wir alles weitere.
> ...



Danke das den Zweifel - ich hätte Fehgebucht, davonfegst 

Teilemäßig sollte ich nicht in Schwierigkeiten geraten. Habe nichts außergewöhnliches am Rad, lauter ersetzbare Standartteile und selbst das Magura Blut kann zur Not durch einfaches Wasser ersetzt werden


----------



## Athabaske (6. Februar 2013)

Sonnenarsch schrieb:


> Danke das den Zweifel - ich hätte Fehgebucht, davonfegst...


...wow


----------



## 12die4 (6. Februar 2013)

Sonnenarsch schrieb:


> ...und selbst das Magura Blut kann zur Not durch einfaches Wasser ersetzt werden



Wer hat dir sowas denn erzählt? Wasser kocht bei 100°C und das ist bei ner längeren Abfahrt schnell mal erreicht. Dann bilden sich Dampfblasen in deinem System und der Bremshebel fällt durch. Bremswirkung = Null.
Also bloß kein Wasser in die Bremse einfüllen!
Grenzt ja schon an versuchte Körperverletzung, sowas zu verbreiten...
 @_Athabaske_: Warum stänkerst du ständig hier herum? Einfach den Thread aus deinen Abos löschen und schon hast du deine Ruhe...
 @m2000: Sieht es auf den anderen kanarischen Inseln eigentlich genauso schlecht mit der Ersatzteilversorgung aus? Würde wie gesagt gerne demnächst mal nach La Palma, aber wo du schon die 30,9er Sattelstützen ansprichst... Mein Epic frisst halt leider nur die... :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (6. Februar 2013)

Eine Magura HS 33 kann man durchaus mit Wasser fahren, frag die Trialer. Ist natürlich bei Minustemperaturen nur bedingt tauglich. Habe im Notfall auch schon Saft in den Ausgleichsbehälter gekippt.   Solange der Rest in der Leitung Öl ist, kein Problem. Sollte man natürlich schnellstmöglich wechseln.


----------



## Sofyalpine (6. Februar 2013)

So, noch mal gegoogelt. Scheint ein Glaubenskrieg zu sein. Die einen meinen das man da von Wasser, über Salatöl, diverse Mineralöle bis hin zu Bier (würde ich nicht riskieren) alles reinkippen kann. Gewöhnliche Bremsflüssigkeit sollte man lassen. Die anderen schreien Blut und nur original Blut. Naja, nachdem es ja eh nur als Notfalllösung gedacht war...


----------



## scylla (6. Februar 2013)

zur not würd ich lieber extra-natives olivenöl in die bremse kippen als wasser (=höherer siedepunkt). dürfte auf gomera auch kein beschaffungsproblem darstellen 
ob man das hinkriegt, dass die "fremdflüssigkeit" nur im agb ist und nicht im rest des systems halte ich für zweifelhaft. wenn man sich z.b. die leitung abreißt, kann man ja dann nach der reparatur eh entlüften, sonst hat man wahrscheinlich überall luft drin.

bremsflüssigkeit (DOT) gehört nicht in mineralölbremsen und umgekehrt, da die jeweiligen dichtungen nicht dafür ausgelegt sind und das nicht vertragen würden.

toitoitoi, dass du solche mc gyver aktionen eh nicht brauchst. ein satz bremsbeläge, ein paar schläuche/flickzeug, ein ersatzschaltauge und ein ersatzmantel gehört auf jeden fall ins gepäck. wenn nichts furchtbar schief läuft kommt man damit auch schon über den urlaub.


----------



## 12die4 (6. Februar 2013)

Mineralöle kannst du problemlos in deine Magura reinschütten. Das "Royal Blood" ist eh nichts anderes als Mineralöl, nur eben eins das bestimmte Anforderungen von Magura erfüllt. Das heißt aber nicht, dass dir 0815-Mineralöl deine Bremse schädigt.
Wenn man auch kein Mineralöl griffbereit hat, lass ich mir auch gerne einreden, dass man die Bremse mit Salatöl betreiben kann. Hauptsache ein inkompressibeles Fluid mit möglichst hoher Siedetemperatur. Das sollte Salatöl ausreichend erfüllen. Saft, Wasser oder Bier würde ich mir aber NIEMALS in meine Bremse kippen. Vorallem Saft und Bier verursachen dann auch noch Rückstände und Ablagerungen im Bremssystem, die man so schnell nicht wieder wegkriegt. Auch von einem Mischbetrieb, bei dem nur das verlorengegangene Volumen mit einem Ersatzmedium aufgefüllt wird, würde ich abraten. Denn wie scylla schon sagte, kann nicht gewährleistet werden, dass dieses Ersatzmedium im AGB bleibt und sich nicht durch die ganze Bremsanlage verteilt.
Ob sich eine HS33 da anders verhält, kann ich nicht sagen. Da es sich hier aber allein mechanisch bereits um einen ganz anderen Bremstyp handelt, mag hier ein Betrieb mit Wasser über kurze Zeit möglich sein. Ich vermute, dass bei einer hydr. Felgenbremse die Hitzeentwicklung wegen des besseren Hebelverhältnisses geringer ist als an einer hydr. Scheibenbremse. Außerdem (kenne den Aufbau der HS33 nicht) liegt der Hydraulikkolben und damit auch das Fluid weiter von der Kontaktfläche entfernt, sodass die Hitze nicht so schnell auf das Fluid übergeht und es nicht so schnell zum Kochen kommen kann.


----------



## m2000 (6. Februar 2013)

Don't worry, eine Bremse entlüften stellt für uns kein Problem dar, und was die 30,9er angeht, darfst sie dir halt einfach nicht klauen lassen 
Bike immer mit aufs apartment und du bist auf der sicheren Seite!!!


----------



## mw.dd (6. Februar 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> ...
> @m2000: Sieht es auf den anderen kanarischen Inseln eigentlich genauso schlecht mit der Ersatzteilversorgung aus? WÃ¼rde wie gesagt gerne demnÃ¤chst mal nach La Palma, aber wo du schon die 30,9er SattelstÃ¼tzen ansprichst... Mein Epic frisst halt leider nur die... :/



Auch wenn mir Dein Ton nicht gefÃ¤llt: Bike'n'Fun verleiht auf La Palma Bergamont-RÃ¤der, die Ã¼blicherweise eine StÃ¼tze in 30,9 verbaut haben. Dort sollte also Ersatz zu bekommen sein. Das wÃ¤re auch mein Tip an den mit der kaputten StÃ¼tze auf La Gomera gewesen: Einfach mal rÃ¼berpaddeln 
Wenn man ein Rad der Marken fÃ¤hrt, die von den ortsansÃ¤ssigen Anbietern verliehen werden (Bergamont, Cube, Scott), braucht man sich weniger Sorgen machen. FÃ¼r Exoten sollte man allerdings alles dabei haben, was kaputt gehen kÃ¶nnte. Auch kÃ¶nnte gerade zum Saisonende die Reifenauswahl stark eingeschrÃ¤nkt sein.

Deine Vorstellungen von La Palma ("mehr flowige Trails", "120â¬ Tourenpaket") solltest Du allerdings nochmal verifizieren.


----------



## 12die4 (7. Februar 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Deine Vorstellungen von La Palma ("mehr flowige Trails", "120â¬ Tourenpaket") solltest Du allerdings nochmal verifizieren.



Gut, da hast du wohl Recht. Hatte mich vor drei Monaten mal umgehÃ¶rt und hatte es wohl falsch in Erinnerung. Eine 10-Sekunden Recherche bei Google hat 200â¬ als gÃ¼nstigsten Preis ausgewiesen. Mit ernsthafter Suche, behaupte ich, dass man schon noch ein bissl was gÃ¼nstigeres finden kÃ¶nnte, aber wohl doch keine 120â¬.



mw.dd schrieb:


> Auch wenn mir Dein Ton nicht gefÃ¤llt



Ich habe keinen blassen Schimmer, was dir an meinem Ton nicht gefallen mag. Ich habe lediglich Athabaske zurecht gewiesen, weil er nichts zum Thema beigetragen und nur seine offensichtlich schlechte Laune abgelassen hat. Wenn du das jetzt auch als persÃ¶nliche Beleidigung ansiehst, nur weil ihr beide im "DIMB Racing Team" seid, dann tut mir das leid. Aber es ist nicht mein Problem.


----------



## Athabaske (7. Februar 2013)

...ich habe grundsätzlich nie schlechte Laune!


----------



## mw.dd (7. Februar 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Gut, da hast du wohl Recht. Hatte mich vor drei Monaten mal umgehört und hatte es wohl falsch in Erinnerung. Eine 10-Sekunden Recherche bei Google hat 200 als günstigsten Preis ausgewiesen. Mit ernsthafter Suche, behaupte ich, dass man schon noch ein bissl was günstigeres finden könnte, aber wohl doch keine 120...



Es gibt nur drei Anbieter vor Ort, und die kennen sich und auch die Preise ihrer Mitbewerber. Soll heißen: Viel ist da nicht rauszuholen. Und die günstigen Touren werden einen sehr hohen Asphalt- und Schotteranteil haben; da kannst Du auch im Schwarzwald fahren 



12die4 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich habe keinen blassen Schimmer, was dir an meinem Ton nicht gefallen mag. Ich habe lediglich Athabaske zurecht gewiesen, weil er nichts zum Thema beigetragen und nur seine offensichtlich schlechte Laune abgelassen hat. Wenn du das jetzt auch als persönliche Beleidigung ansiehst, nur weil ihr beide im "DIMB Racing Team" seid, dann tut mir das leid. Aber es ist nicht mein Problem.



Ich weiß nicht, wie Du darauf kommst, das ich persönlich beleidigt bin; mir hat Deine recht rüde Zurechtweisung eines anderen Posters nur nicht gefallen. Das IDRT hat übrigens einige hundert Mitglieder; ich kenne nur einen Bruchteil, und Athabaske ist da nicht drunter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (7. Februar 2013)

...oh, doch wir kennen uns...


----------



## m2000 (7. Februar 2013)

Na, betrunken ne heisse Nacht verbracht?


----------



## mw.dd (7. Februar 2013)

Mist, schon wieder?
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEr8ESDekYs"]Creme de la Creme "Letzte Nacht" Original Video - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Sofyalpine (12. März 2013)

So, meine lieben Freunde, Zweifler und Trolls,

ich bin zurÃ¼ck. GlÃ¼cklich. Bike unbeschadet, ich unbeschadet (bis auf einen rieÃiegen blauen Flek am Oberschenkel mit Kettenblattbiss in der Mitte).
Eine feine kleine Insel ist das. GrÃ¼n, unglaublich schÃ¶n, lecker, spannend, vielseitig und faszinierend. Nachteile: lange Anfahrt zur Insel und sehr hoher TeerstraÃenanteil auf Touren, die schauen aber zum Teil so aus:






Alte StraÃe, Teils mit AbbrÃ¼chen, mit GerÃ¶ll und rieÃigen Steinen im Weg und seit einem Sturm vor einer Woche auch einer kurzen Tragepassage.

Mit den richtigen Tipps (danke, danke Klausi!) findet man ultimativ spaÃige Trails durch absolut krasse, wunderschÃ¶ne Landschaften. Felsen haben jeden kilometer eine neue Farbe. Der abgebrannte Nationalpark mit scharzen, verkohlten Baumskeletten, in Nebel gehÃ¼llt, gibt einen schrÃ¤gen schwarz-weiÃ Film ab. Und mitten durch: ein Trail der mir mal wieder gezeigt hat, was ich kann. Auf vielen Strecken kann man getrost die Bremsen Ã¶ffnen und das Rad einfach machen lassen (oder doch den Wanderern eine Showeinlage bieten?). Auf einem Feldweg Ã¼ber eine grÃ¼ne WieÃe eine Herde Ziegen durch den Nebel vor sich hin treiben...  Und wer nicht auf kluge Menschen hÃ¶rt,

<<<--- 

landet auf einer 600 hm langen, steilen S4 Abfahrt, die alle 5 m Hinterradumsetzen erfordert (der Weg sah am Anfang total sÃ¼Ã aus ).

Leider hat das mit dem Wetter nicht so hundertprozentig geklappt und ich machte 3 Tage lang eine eine Tour von einer Kneipe im Tal in die nÃ¤chste. Regen, im Gebirge WinstÃ¤rken bis zu 120km/h und SteinschlÃ¤ge ohne Ende. Als ich mich am vierten Tag doch hochgetraut habe, stand ich 1,5 Stunden spÃ¤ter, bis auf die Knochen durchnÃ¤sst im Tal. War aber auf den anderen Inseln auch nicht besser, incl. kompletter Isolation durch Stop von Flug- und Seeverkehr.






Kurz zur Anreise mit Rad: Ich hatte eine Neckermann-Pauschalbuchung mit komplettem Transfer (war mir wichtig). Wurde am Flughafen in Teneriffa um 30â¬ fÃ¼r den Bike-Transport erleichtert (hin und zurÃ¼ck), die Dame hat offnesichtlich gleich ein Rundtelefonat gestartet und somitt war ich bei sÃ¤mtlichen Veranstaltern die mich betreut haben gleich als "Das MÃ¤dchen mit dem Fahrrad" bekannt und total lieb empfangen.

Absolut emfehlenswerte AusrÃ¼stung auf Gomerea: eine verstellbare SattelstÃ¼tze. Es sind prinhzipiel immer Gegenanstiege dabei und die haben es teilweise in sich. FÃ¼hren aber zu einem geringerem HÃ¶henmeterverlust und somitt noch lÃ¤ngerem TrailspaÃ .

Alles in allem ein sehr gelungener Urlaub (fÃ¼r das Wetter kann halt keiner was *mecker*)!


----------



## momme (12. März 2013)

Laß mich raten: Das zweite Bild zeigt Deinen Weg Richtung Buenavista? Und der 600hm-Abstieg war von La Merica nach La Calera, richtig?


----------



## Sofyalpine (12. März 2013)

momme schrieb:


> Laß mich raten: Das zweite Bild zeigt Deinen Weg Richtung Buenavista? Und der 600hm-Abstieg war von La Merica nach La Calera, richtig?



1) Jep
2)nö, nach vallehermoso runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (12. März 2013)

2) hätte ich jetzt auch getippt.

Schön, dass es Dir gut geht - bei den Meldungen über Sturm und Verletzte hatte ich gehofft, dass Du Dich hier im Forum wieder meldest.


----------



## 12die4 (12. März 2013)

Klingt doch gut, wenn auch ziemlich nass und windig. 
Deine Fotos muss ich mir daheim mal angucken. Facebook ist hier leider geblockt. Lad doch am besten ein paar schöne Fotos in dein Album bei MTB hoch.


----------



## Sofyalpine (13. März 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Klingt doch gut, wenn auch ziemlich nass und windig.
> Deine Fotos muss ich mir daheim mal angucken. Facebook ist hier leider geblockt. Lad doch am besten ein paar schöne Fotos in dein Album bei MTB hoch.



Die selben Fotos sind im Album. Das einbetten über Facebook ist bloß einfacher. Und die superschnelle, rießengroßem SD-Karte für die GoPro hatte ich erfolgreich Zuhause vergessen.


----------



## 12die4 (13. März 2013)

Das ist natürlich ärgerlich. 
Aber dafür hast du sicher viele Fotos gemacht. Wäre cool, wenn dein Album da noch wachsen würde.


----------



## tiroler1973 (13. März 2013)

Sonnenarsch schrieb:


> 2)nö, nach vallehermoso runter


Nach Vallehermose von der Kapelle aus und nicht von Buenavista aus?!? Von Buenavista aus würd's mich mit dem Bike ganz schön schrecken.


----------



## Sofyalpine (14. März 2013)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Nach Vallehermose von der Kapelle aus und nicht von Buenavista aus?!? Von Buenavista aus würd's mich mit dem Bike ganz schön schrecken.



Von buenavista . Hatte im Gründe das Radl auch fast vollständig geschoben. Der Anfang war einladend und gegen Ende ging's auch wieder.


----------



## tiroler1973 (14. März 2013)

Sonnenarsch schrieb:


> Von buenavista . Hatte im Gründe das Radl auch fast vollständig geschoben. Der Anfang war einladend und gegen Ende ging's auch wieder.


Wow. Respekt. Scheinst ja recht zäh zu sein. Dort schiebt und trägt man doch a Zeitl runter, da geht im Hauptteil ja gar nichts.

Zumindest hattest eine mehrstündige Bergabwanderung mit tollem Ausblick . Buena Vista halt. Von der Kapelle aus direkt in den Lorbeerwald rein wäre mehr fahrbar gewesen . Der Ausblick dafür aber nicht so überragend. Naja, kann man halt nicht alles haben .


----------



## Bikeholic (14. Mai 2015)

Bin vom 22.05. bis zum 05.06. auf Gomera / Valle Gran Rey. Ist sonst noch jenand da der gerne ein wenig fahren möchte? Mein Mitfahrerin ist leider ausgefallen. Alles Weitere bitte über PN.


----------

